# WM Owner Care



## js203 (Jul 10, 2020)

What's your average wait time when calling owner care nowadays ? For the past month, I have tried multiple times calling 1-800-457-0103 option 1 hoping to speak to a live person, but NEVER FOR ONCE got through. Each time I waited for 15+ minutes before I gave up. Was it just me ?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 10, 2020)

The only times I’ve gotten through have been right when they opened.


----------



## tony_i (Jul 10, 2020)

I called twice about a week or so ago.
first one, around 10 am, was about 40 minute wait and got a US rep. The other time was like 20 minutes, but it was an outside the US rep and they would not transfer me to a US Rep.

I actually posted my questions on the wm owners forum (while I was on hold) , and got most answers there. 

Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Jul 11, 2020)

Average wait time for 3 times in the last few week = 5 minutes; 10 minutes max hold time (after 1300 pm PDT, if that makes a difference).

I am sure hold times are longer now after the confusing (inept) introduction of the latest Guideline revisions.


----------

